# Drehrichtung ändern  Kondensatormotor



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

eine Frage hat sich hier gestellt.
Kann die Drehrichtung eines Wechselstrommotors mit Hilfswicklung und Kondensator geändert werden?
Mir ist die Technik nicht mehr präsent, doch bei einer Hausgabe kam die Frage.
Kann mir diese Frage jemand beantworten?

Danke


bike


----------



## Kabeläffle (18 Oktober 2015)

Hallo bike,

klar geht das. Eigentlich wie beim Drehstrommotor…
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensatormotor

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

Danke, jetzt habe ich bei den Lehrlingen echt blamiert. 
Ich dachte es ist egal, wie herum die Hilfswicklung mit dem Kondensator verbunden wird.


bike


----------



## MSB (18 Oktober 2015)

Ich stelle mir jetzt gerade die Frage, wie der werte Fragesteller hier abgegangen wäre, wenn nicht er es wäre der diese Frage, 
welche binnen Sekunden mit Wikipedia oder irgend einem entsprechenden Tabellenbuch beantwortbar gewesen wäre, gestellt hätte.

Vielleicht nimmt dieser Spezielle Fragende diese Frage mal zum Anlass seine Antworten mal zu überdenken.

Schade, das Kabeläffle ein eher neuer Nutzer ist, und keine entsprechende .... Antwort auf Lager hatte.


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

@MSB: so ein Mist kann nur von dir kommen.
Ich habe es nicht gefunden und wenn ich hier mit Jungs lerne, habe ich nicht die Zeit lange zu suchen.


bike


----------



## MSB (18 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @MSB: so ein Mist kann nur von dir kommen.
> Ich habe es nicht gefunden und wenn ich hier mit Jungs lerne, habe ich nicht die Zeit lange zu suchen.


Stimmt, nur jeden anderen würdest du jetzt unterstellen er wäre entweder zu faul, oder überhaupt zu dämlich für die Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik.
Ich erinnere hier nur an deine jüngst gegebene Antwort zum "eingeprägten Strom".
Aber lass es uns hier beenden, letzten Endes wird es zu nichts führen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Oktober 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> .. Aber lass es uns hier beenden, letzten Endes wird es zu nichts führen.


Jungs, enttäuscht mich nicht. Habe mir gerade Popcorn gemacht  .


----------



## Astralavista (19 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @MSB: so ein Mist kann nur von dir kommen.
> Ich habe es nicht gefunden und wenn ich hier mit Jungs lerne, habe ich nicht die Zeit lange zu suchen.
> 
> 
> bike



Keine Zeit zum eingeben von 3-4 Wörtern in Google, aber einen 4-Zeiler als Fragestellung? Logik? 
Ich muss mich da MSB leider anschliessen, mir ist das auch schon unangenehm aufgefallen.


----------



## bike (19 Oktober 2015)

Schön, dass MSB und Astralvista so nett schreiben.
Dachte die sind hier:
www.lachmesse.de 
besser aufgehoben.

Logik? Stimmt, habe ich, daher kann ich auch nicht jedes Hardwareproblem beheben.
Und es stimmt, man kann suchen, doch wenn Zeit fehlt, dann frage ich.

@Astralvista: du bist mir garnicht aufgefallen, was ist jetzt besser?
Und so hast du die Möglichkeit etwas zu schreiben, das bringt dem Forum klicks und du hast etwas zu tun, also alles gut.

bike


----------



## Astralavista (19 Oktober 2015)

Da finde ich es persönlich besser eben nicht aufzufallen.
In diversen Threads gibst du immer an wie viel Ahnung du hast, aber ich merke das es einfach nicht stimmt.
Es gibt hier so viele User vor deren Wissen und Lösungsvorschlägen ich richtigen Respekt habe, aber dazu gehörst du nicht, auch wenn du über 5000 Beiträge hast.
Wenn ich zu einem Thema die Antwort nicht weiß oder nichts sinnvolles beitragen kann, dann schreibe ich auch nichts.
Das ist bei dir halt anders ... Ärger verbreiten und zum Teil falsche Antworten geben, das kannst du gut. Aber auch das bringt dem Forum klicks und dir was zu tun ;-)


----------

